# Baby pheasants



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

We need things to warm up a bit for the little ones. Whats everyone seeing out there on the roadside?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Haven't seen any chicks but a few adults are walking around yet. Normally next week would be peak hatch but maybe they got started later from the cold weather. Guess we'll find out.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

hope they got a late start. this weather will be hard on the little ones.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

From the amount of birds I saw this spring seeding wheat and planting corn, I would expect a lot of birds laying eggs. Only time will tell, and that time will be when I'm mowing ditches and other places with grass.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't be running over any birds BL! Make sure to get a late start on your swatting :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Rarely have I mowed down active pheasant nests, duck nests on the other hand when we had 36 acres of alfalfa the one year I counted on the first cutting was 56. We try to cut as late as we to help let the birds hatch.


----------

